# BERLIN KLASSIK 2014 - The Ultimate German Car Show



## www.BERLINklassik.ca (May 12, 2011)

One of the most anticipated European car shows of the year in Canada!

BERLIN KLASSIK is back in action for our 4th annual car show and we would like to thank you for your interest in taking an active role in making the show 
Bigger and Better for 2014. We have added a second day into the mix to provide more 
attractions for German car enthusiast. 

*Mark your calendar as this will be an unforgettable event!*

For more information regarding the show, please visit our website at http://www.berlinklassik.ca










*Event Schedule*
The Show 'n' Shine attracts a broad array of top-quality show cars, from full custom to classic. 

*Saturday September 6th 2014*
The BERLIN KLASSIK team is kicking off the largest Swap Meet for all German car enthusiast, followed by evening entertainment with live DJ's & Cabin/Camping Rentals. This will be a spectacular way for the car community to meet one another & talk about car related news....
Swap Meet Gates will open to the public from 10am to 5pm. (SATURDAY IS FREE FOR SPECTATORS)

*Sunday September 7th 2014*
The official day for the Berlin Klassik Car Show & we welcome all German car enthusiast to attend both days to take advantage of spectacular entertainment with the latest and greatest performance & OEM products from Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche, BMW and Mercedes vendors. We have expanded our show grounds once again to allow for future expansion. Wait until you see what we have in store for this event! The grounds have been moved to an even better area providing an overhead view of the show along with a large section of grass for those more laid back relaxing car show nuts. We are anticipating over 500 show cars with up to 300 exhibition vehicles. 

*Berlin Klassik ~ Origin*
The name Berlin originated because the land on which the city of Kitchener sits was sold to a small group of German descendants. The colony named the area “Town of Berlin” from 1854 to 1912 then changed to the “City of Berlin” from 1912 to 1916 in honour of the settlers' German heritage, hence the 
name Berlin Klassik.

Rain or shine, the goal of the Berlin Klassik Car Show is to attract enthusiasts, both local and from abroad, to come out and see what German enthusiasts have to offer. It is also a great way to end an amazing show season.


http://www.berlinklassik.ca


----------

